# Is This a BMX Saddle?



## dougfisk (May 25, 2011)

Maybe someone here knows for sure... Is this a BMX saddle or what? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220789662371&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## bikesnbuses (May 25, 2011)

In my opinion ,no it isnt


----------



## RMS37 (May 25, 2011)

It looks like the type of saddle that would have originally been used on an entry level 3-speed or 10-speed in the late 70's/early 80's


----------



## partsguy (May 25, 2011)

Lightweight/Road bikes. Way too big for BMX. BMX seats are supposed to mostly plastic, no support, small and uncomfortable! LOL!


----------

